# One Year Service?



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

I have been an Outback owner for nearly a year and I have benefited tremendously from this sight. So thanks to all of you who answer the questions. Im taking the Outback in for a few minor repairs before the warranty expires and would like to know what service I should have done on the TT while it's in the shop.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are a lot of little things that can and should be done on an annual basis but what gets done by you or by the dealer depends on your level of handiness. If you are handy and have the time there is almost nothing that needs to be done by the dealer. If you are not handy then the sky is the limit on what the dealer can and will offer to do for you.

So rate your self on the handy scale, 10 is you have the tools, the desire and the time to do what ever it takes. 1 is when you ask what a screw driver is for.

Let us know and we shall let you know what you need to ask for.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

One thing that is crucial and you don't need to be really handy to do is inspect all the sealant around the roof fixtures. Should be done at least once a year, twice being better. You are looking for cracks or holes in the sealant itself, over time it dries and cracks, that's normal. A tube of roof sealant and a caulking gun is all that is needed to repair any cracks you find. I also check the caulking around the light fixtures, where the metal skirt meets the fibreglass wall, etc. Keeping out water is one of the most important things you can do with a trailer.

Like Andy said, there is plenty more you can do, just depends on how handy you are.

Mike


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

David, This has nothing to do with your question, but how does your Chevy Tahoe pull your 28 ????
We have a 25RSS and pulled it with our Tahoe all summer but just got a truck and will be out camping this weekend.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

2blackdogs said:


> David, This has nothing to do with your question, but how does your Chevy Tahoe pull your 28 ????
> We have a 25RSS and pulled it with our Tahoe all summer but just got a truck and will be out camping this weekend.
> Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)
> [snapback]57809[/snapback]​


I have had no problems other than a few hills in which the Tahoe struggled up. Even though it struggled I was never in an unsafe situation. Just could not go as fast as I would have liked. As a result of, the Tahoe having the autoride system, I drive safely and follow all the other instruction given on outbackers.com, I have'nt had problems. Will be buying a truck in the future because of the wheel base of the Tahoe.


----------



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> There are a lot of little things that can and should be done on an annual basis but what gets done by you or by the dealer depends on your level of handiness. If you are handy and have the time there is almost nothing that needs to be done by the dealer. If you are not handy then the sky is the limit on what the dealer can and will offer to do for you.
> 
> So rate your self on the handy scale, 10 is you have the tools, the desire and the time to do what ever it takes. 1 is when you ask what a screw driver is for.
> 
> ...


Thanks and I am semi handy but my concern is with the bearings in the TT. Do they need to be greased after a year? I hope this makes sense.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup. Definately lube the axle bearings. However, this is REALLY easy. Don't even have to take anything off or apart. Just pull the rubber cap in the center of the wheel and use the little "zerk" fitting to pump in new grease.

You can buy the grease gun complete with grease at your local auto parts store or Sears tire center for about $15-20.

It's an easy do-it-yourselfer


----------



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Yup. Definately lube the axle bearings. However, this is REALLY easy. Don't even have to take anything off or apart. Just pull the rubber cap in the center of the wheel and use the little "zerk" fitting to pump in new grease.
> 
> You can buy the grease gun complete with grease at your local auto parts store or Sears tire center for about $15-20.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------

